
Ask HN: What Are Some New Programming Languages That You Are Excited About? - gls2ro
I am looking to see what new programming languages are launched last year(s) that are interested to pick up and learn.
======
chmielewski
[https://www.red-lang.org](https://www.red-lang.org) wasn't created in the
last year, but it hasn't hit 1.0 release yet and is continuing to mature. I
would consider checking it out. I can't think of a 2018 language release with
such amazing implications unless you count the brief trendiness of Nim (which
first appeared over 10 years ago).

~~~
dom96
Huh. When was this brief trendiness of Nim? I'm a Nim developer so I'm curious
what your perception is.

